# Old Ford Backhoe



## WALKER (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello. I recently purchased a manual Ford 4500 backhoe, that needs a new clutch.When Ireplace the clutch, I plan on replacing the throw-out bearing and pressure plate, also. My problem is this: I do not know the exact year of my backhoe. The serial number is c372944. The model #d5011k. And the engine is stamped with 3a13b. Can anyone help?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't you have to physically take the hoe in two pieces to change the clutch? Mine sure look like that's what you need to do. That's all I have intelligent to say on that, other than to point out that it looks like a real "treat" to do.


----------



## WALKER (Aug 21, 2006)

As a matter of fact, yes, you do have to break it in two. As far as it being a "treat" to do, If you're mechanically-inclined and don't mind getting your hands dirty, it can be a challenging project that'll be worthwhile when I'm done. I don't mind taking things apart then putting them abck together.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

engine #: 3A13B 

3 = 1973

A13 = January 13

B = day shift

I own a 1974 4500 that was overhauled before I bought it. It is a topheavy machine, but it has plenty of ripping power. There are more than a few memories that I have of other operators laughing at my "poor old machine" until they see how strong it is when I tear out boulders that their machine could not even budge. It is worth fixing up, in my opinion, if it doesn't run into too much money. Good luck.


----------



## WALKER (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank, kapena, that helps me out alot. My grandfather sold me the backhoe for $500. Besides a new clutch it needs all new tires and hoses. Because I'm a hydraulic mechanic, I can purchase new parts thru my job at wholesale. I definitely think its worth fixin up!


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2007)

*1973 Backhoe*

If it helps you here a photo of my 1973 Ford 4500, taken in 2007
won't let me up-load the photo, send me your e-mail i send you th photo


----------

